# Vape King Closed 24-09-14



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Don't forget guys Tomorrow is a public holiday and Vape King is closed. Have a super Heritage Day everybody!

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Enjoy, I know I will


----------



## Smoke187 (23/9/14)

you'll cant be closed, the community needs you'll. You'll should have a braai day, everybody brings their own meat but the juice is on the house

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

